# Can someone explain SFS numbers to me?



## fulfunment (Dec 9, 2020)

Can someone explain SFS numbers to me? My leads are always talking about goals, forecasted stuff, when a cart says 6(23) or something like that. Thanks!


----------



## MrT (Dec 9, 2020)

Forecast is how many units the store is expecting.
Goals really depends on what you are talking about.
There is a goal for ship due by 430pm and a goal for ship due by store close.
Individual goals like 36 units per hour for ship is green.  My store expects no less then 40 and a goal of 50.
There is a goal time for opu batches that start at an 1hour30 minutes now from the time the order comes in.
There is INF goals of less then 5% for opu and less then 9% for ship.
The 6(23) means that there is 6 dpcis in that batch, six different items, and 23 actual eaches so there is items that need multiple per order.
You should talk to your TL or ETL about these.  I like when my team members take interest in what they are doing.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 9, 2020)

fulfunment said:


> Can someone explain SFS numbers to me? My leads are always talking about goals, forecasted stuff, when a cart says 6(23) or something like that. Thanks!



Forcasted = number of orders you should get based on what happened last year. 

6(23) Six DCIP/Items for 23 of them. 

Goal - has several meanings. Goal time = when batch has to be done. Is one example.


----------



## fulfunment (Dec 11, 2020)

Thank you! I still don’t get the 6(23) one. Is it 6 barcodes for 23 items? Sorry if it’s a dumb question it just doesn’t make sense to me


----------



## fulfunment (Dec 11, 2020)

MrT said:


> Forecast is how many units the store is expecting.
> Goals really depends on what you are talking about.
> There is a goal for ship due by 430pm and a goal for ship due by store close.
> Individual goals like 36 units per hour for ship is green.  My store expects no less then 40 and a goal of 50.
> ...


Thank you!! Ohh so 6 different items: ex) a sweater, a doll, trash can, pants, hair brush. But the 23 means —there are multiples of each of these totaling up to 23???


----------



## Bosch (Dec 11, 2020)

fulfunment said:


> Thank you! I still don’t get the 6(23) one. Is it 6 barcodes for 23 items? Sorry if it’s a dumb question it just doesn’t make sense to me


Yes. Which means you will have multiples. Say a pair of pants, and then you need tomato sauce but 3 of them, then cans of beans 3 of them.. So you have 3(7).


----------



## MrT (Dec 11, 2020)

fulfunment said:


> Thank you!! Ohh so 6 different items: ex) a sweater, a doll, trash can, pants, hair brush. But the 23 means —there are multiples of each of these totaling up to 23???


Correct


----------

